# جمعية مهندس السلامة الامريكية



## ahmedeng2007 (6 يناير 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء هل لى ان اعرف معلوماتكم عن هذة الجمعية وهل هى مفيدة ارجو الافادة خصوصا من المهندس سيد والمهندس غسان ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## xalainx (7 يناير 2010)

انا مشتركة في الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسي السلامة

ممكن تدخل موقعهم و تعرف تفاصيل عنهم
American Society of Safety Engineers 


http://www.asse.org/


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

يسعدنى محمد باشا ان تطلبنى بالاسم

تحياتى لك و تمنى لك التوفيق

بالنسبة للمعلومات عن الجمعية الاخت سبقتنى و اعطتك اللينك للتفاصيل

لكن خلينا نلبى نداء الدكتور عدنان بجمعية عربية لنا

تحياتى


----------



## ج محمد غريب (7 يناير 2010)

وانا معكم فى الجمعية العربية ولكن هذا لايمنع ان نشترك فى الجمعية الامريكية


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

و من قال انة يمنع ---- اكيد هناك اكثر خبرة و لديهم ما يستفاد منة

تحياتى


----------



## tomasz (7 يناير 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> يسعدنى محمد باشا ان تطلبنى بالاسم
> 
> تحياتى لك و تمنى لك التوفيق
> 
> ...



يا إخوان والله حرام علكيم هذه فكرتي انا وليست فكرة الدكتور عدنان مع كل الإحترام له


----------



## sayed00 (7 يناير 2010)

سوف نختلف على من اول من نادى بالجمعية ؟؟؟؟؟ 

يا اخوان ان كان الاخ تومس او الدكتور عدنان الكل على العين و الراس لكن بلاش النقاش الان حول من نادى بالجمعية المهم من يؤيد و يشترك

على العموم ادارة الجمعية سوف تكون بالانتخاب و ليس بمن نادى بها

تحياتى


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (8 يناير 2010)

مشكوره يا ختي على الرابط جاري التحويل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2010)

مشكورة أختنا العزيزة عى الرابط
أخوتي الأعزاء
والمهم ليس بمن نادى ومن لم ينادي المهم هو التطبيق والوصول بهذه الجمعية العربية لحيز الواقع
مع الشكر للجميع


----------

